# A3 2.0 TDI sportback



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Looking at ordering a company car for when i start my new job in 3 months, and i think the first choice is liklely to be an A3 TDI. Budget should allow the 170bhp Sportback Sport, but i'm not sure whether it is worth the higher emissions and lower economy compared to the 140bhp 2.0 TDI?

I used to have a 3 dr A3 with the 140bhp engine, and that was fairly quick, and would do 50mpg no problem.

Basically i was wondering if anyone has driven both, or even owned both, and how they compare?

Also, does anyone know if there are any new diesels about to be launched in the A3 range? I read a while back that there is a new 200bhp 4 pot diesel developed for the Q5, but i don't know when that will become available?

Sorry for rambling, but any help appreciated!!

Paul


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure if this is any help, but I can tell you that the 170PS version is a more advanced engine. Quieter and more refined. I'd be surprised if there was much in it wrt fuel economy either.

Bit of a qcar in 170 guise.

If you pm me your email address I can send you the official Audi PDFs to see how they compare.

Kell.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nothing new due for A3 - its about to be replaced.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Kell, i've seen some technical specs and stuff on the website, will these be the same things?

Its more just an idea of what the 170bhp is like to live with, wasn't sure if it was a more laggy engine with it being more "highly tuned"?

Is that right that the A3's due to be replaced? Do you know when Tosh?

My choices at the minute come down to whether i'd like a nicely specced A3, the 170bhp Golf GT TDI, or a boggo spec A4. Limitations of the car scheme are that it must be 4 or 5 door, and it must be diesel. Cash alternative is not an option as the same limitations would apply to my own car :? If it wasn't that i had to choose diesel, would probably go for Golf GTI


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A golf [smiley=behead2.gif]

Might as well get a smart car.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thought you might say that Tosh, i know you're firmly in the Focus ST camp, but it just wouldn't make sense as a company car :? Bet its a cracker tho!!

I freely admit that i'd rather have a Golf than a Focus, i won't deny i'm a badge snob.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No i didnt post focus for the reason you said company car.

Im embarrassed to say it, but the new mondeo appears to be cracking.
Not sure i like the ford engines for the diesels though - but having not driven one for ages i cant really say. Last one i drove was a 130bhp thing and it was much better than the 19PDI passat.

I've currently got an new A6 with a 20TDI (170) and it not very good. i Keep stalling it as it just doesn't have enough go to set off in second. Anything below 2k revs is really slow/sluggish.

Managed 43mpg which isnt bad tho.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I haven't driven the A3 in 170BHP guise, however I found that the 140BHP A4 was a nicer drive than the 170! Less peaky and more forgiving at lower engine speeds where the 170 tends to bog down. The 170 is quicker though and does have a lower CO2 output!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must admit, I hadn't really thought about the A3 being replaced. Audi operate on a seven year cycle, so it's probably a refresh as opposed to a full-blown replacement (think B7 A4 compared to B6), but that's just me surmising rather than being based on fact.

We did have one for a night when our A4 went in for a service, but I'd been drinking at lunchtime and didn't get to drive it. :?


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Tosh, i have to say that i was quite fancying the Mondeo too, i've heard generally good things about it, but i've also heard that the Ford diesels are quite outdated and have a very very narrow power band (even more so than the VAG diesels!)

Its interesting that a couple have people have said that the 170bhp bogs down more than the 140 bhp.

the 170bhp can't have lower emissions than the 170bhp can it? The official Audi website stats have the 170bhp at about 10g/km higher for the 170


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I've currently got an new A6 with a 20TDI (170) and it not very good. i Keep stalling it as it just doesn't have enough go to set off in second. Anything below 2k revs is really slow/sluggish.


Had the same experience with the A5 3.0TDi. It may have 240hp, but couldn't set off in 2nd gear and needs a heavy foot.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its like a tap, just drips below 2k (well about 1800) it was not fun to drive and the clutch was heavy too. A6 is a great motorway car though - but id take the petrol version.

Satnav and the Idrive was fun.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I've currently got an new A6 with a 20TDI (170) and it not very good. i Keep stalling it as it just doesn't have enough go to set off in second.


Here`s a thought, why don`t you try first gear if you don`t have the ability to get the car underway in second?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You normally dont need to go into first and rev the hell out of the car to get a response when crawling around.

Very poor engine.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ezzie said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I've currently got an new A6 with a 20TDI (170) and it not very good. i Keep stalling it as it just doesn't have enough go to set off in second. Anything below 2k revs is really slow/sluggish.
> ...


That's why it has a first gear.

!70hp engine has CR rather than PD injection, making it smoother (less combustion rattle)

I got a 170 Passat at mo, it has that typically narrow 4 pot powerband, but I would have thought that made a good pairing with DSG.

S line 170 Mugello blue would be nice.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I had a 170 A3SB and whilst it looked good (s-line), well built and was quite nippy, I hated the horrible diesel engine noise. 

Oh and Gary, the 170 is NOT a CR, despite what it says on the AUK site, it is a PD.

If you can read deutche, then pop over to Audi Germany.

:wink:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> You normally dont need to go into first and rev the hell out of the car to get a response when crawling around


Who said anything about revving the hell out of it? Is your driving technique really that bad?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The car stalls its that simple, use whatever 'technique' you want.

Im not the only person to comment on it either. Its a poor engine that's all i can say. I have had PDI cars form VW before and you never had to change to first in those. :roll:

It has no power low down.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No one who has driven mine has mentioned any stalling problems.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Well i 've arranged test drives for saturday, so i'll see how it is then, thanks for the comments everyone.

By the way, when i was in the stealers on Saturday, they had 2 new S5's in, one in misano red with cream leather, and one in sprint (Nogaro?) blue. It definitely looks much better in the metal, but how have they managed to remove all the leg-room from the bakc seats? :? I wouldn't say it was any better in the back than my Mk1 TT coupe!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> Well i 've arranged test drives for saturday, so i'll see how it is then, thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> By the way, when i was in the stealers on Saturday, they had 2 new S5's in, one in misano red with cream leather, and one in sprint (Nogaro?) blue. It definitely looks much better in the metal, but how have they managed to remove all the leg-room from the bakc seats? :? I wouldn't say it was any better in the back than my Mk1 TT coupe!


By moving the engine back?


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Possibly, although i can't really see the logic behind it. From reading various reviews of the S5, evryone says it doesn't drive fantastic anyway, as Audi don't believe their customers want that!

So they've not made it drive any better, and squandered any chance of making it practical! I sat in the back of a new 3 series coupe a few weeks ago, and there was a good few inches more room in there than in the S5.

I'm not sure whether its something to do with the huge figure hugging seats in the S5, maybe they take up a lot of the rear seat space :?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Legroom is probably similar to the TT's but headroom much better.


----------

